# Leucistic snake heartbreak



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, my breeding project with these sweet snakes is not looking as great as I thought. Three males and one female, I got a "pair" that were both males and I didn't even check until I was about to hibernate everyone this year. So my ratio is 3:1 instead of 2:2, and that one female is too young to breed this year.

Look at these two 'extra' males, they're awesome, but I'm seriously considering selling them. What would you guys do? These can go for 200-250 a pop easy, I might just take advantage of the chance to downsize. Had to share the great pics either way!!!

Snake one:

View attachment 92974


View attachment 92975


View attachment 92976


View attachment 92977


And the other one, more likely to end up solid white (for better or worse). Both are 4'6" about.

View attachment 92978


View attachment 92979


View attachment 92980


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, they look great though!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks, they really put on a good hissing show still too. My other male is tame and I bring him to teach about snakes. Sometimes I'd take one of these guys to show what a defensive display these snakes can put on. It's all bluff, I just picked both of them up a little while ago to get the shots and then put them back in. Their attitude cracks me up. If handled enough they'll do it less and less (for better or worse).


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> Thanks, they really put on a good hissing show still too. My other male is tame and I bring him to teach about snakes. Sometimes I'd take one of these guys to show what a defensive display these snakes can put on. It's all bluff, I just picked both of them up a little while ago to get the shots and then put them back in. Their attitude cracks me up. If handled enough they'll do it less and less (for better or worse).


Your still keeping them though right? You could always get a female when the offer comes up later


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Also, I will be trying to sell these guys if anyone's interested, just made the thread in classifieds. Oh, the pain


















Landon said:


> Thanks, they really put on a good hissing show still too. My other male is tame and I bring him to teach about snakes. Sometimes I'd take one of these guys to show what a defensive display these snakes can put on. It's all bluff, I just picked both of them up a little while ago to get the shots and then put them back in. Their attitude cracks me up. If handled enough they'll do it less and less (for better or worse).


Your still keeping them though right? You could always get a female when the offer comes up later








[/quote]

Probably not. I was having difficulties finding females back then (more than I knew of obviously!), now it's hard to even find males. I guess I might hold on to one male, just depends on the responses I get I guess. I dont know why the snake has almost vanished off the market, there's no snake I've enjoyed more as a pet.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Those are great looking snakes! I don't know if this will help but here's a link that I found. They are also on this list at that Pet Place.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks but those are not the same, those are leucistic rat snakes. No cool shaped head, no hissing display, overall just not as cool (in my opinion at least!).


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Good looking snakes.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What's the latin for these guys?

Love that last shot. Big display, heh.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Pituophis melanoleucus mugitus


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

awesome snake, looks a bit intimidating hows he like being handled?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

that snake rocks!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

awsome looking snakes, good luck with your sale


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> awesome snake, looks a bit intimidating hows he like being handled?


I would guess few other snakes besides cobras put on the show that these guys do. And the southern pines are known for this in particular.

It is mostly show and the one I handle the most has never even struck at me and has been handled by literally hundreds, probably thousands of kids, college students, etc. He was even in the New Orleans paper a while back.

I intentionally dont touch the others (the ones pictured) so that they still 'do their thing', but it is a little stressful for them to go through their routine so it's a very rare 'show'. And both of them will eventually shut up and stop striking and only rattle their tails now and then. I cant get away from this genus, I really dont know why pituophis snakes aren't more popular, but oh well!

Have to thank Red Eyes for his searches for Pituophis 'vendors'. Eventually did locate Cherryville farms (I think that was the name) and it looks like I may just work out a trade. Kinda stinks but it's worth it for me to trade an adult male for a hatchling female, especially to someone who knows pituophis snakes.


----------

